# How Could You?



## xxshaelxx (Mar 8, 2010)

I'm assuming that some of you have probably already read this, but for those who haven't, it's one of my favorite articles, even though it makes me really sad. I believe that if every person in America had to read this, it'd make a huge difference... BTW, it came from a site that I found while researching Sibes and looking for my babies.

WARNING!!!

This article is not for the faint hearted. It's a really good article, but it'll cause waterworks... (caused waterworks for me that I'd never knew I was capable of).

How Could You


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

Aw man!! Why'd I read it at work despite your warning? :frown:

Richelle


----------



## xxshaelxx (Mar 8, 2010)

Ania's Mommy said:


> Aw man!! Why'd I read it at work despite your warning? :frown:


So you can show the article to all of your coworkers. hahaha. Then you won't be the only one in waterworks.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Glad I was home for that one, even though I have already seen it many times. It should be in the dog owners handbook or something.


----------



## dobesgalore (Oct 21, 2009)

I only read half and that was enough. I have to go and hug all my babies now and make sure they all know they are home forever!


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

That one should be posted at every front door of every shelter! I've read it before but the result is always the same, people really piss me off!


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

I've read this before, but as I sit here on my couch, looking at all five of my children (pets) sleeping in various parts of my living room, I am SO sad for the animals who don't have what they do. 
I can't imagine just dumping any single one of them, and I cna't IMAGINE what the heck the person who dumped my kitty at the shelter was thinking.


----------



## xxshaelxx (Mar 8, 2010)

It makes me sad that I decided to go through a breeder and not adopt, but I needed to get a puppy for the sake of my cats, and not just the puppy getting used to them, but the cats getting used to the puppy as well. So since I was getting a puppy, I wanted what I wanted.

I did get my little kitty from the Humane Society, though. And Meatball came from a litter down the street that would have ended up at the Humane Society or on the streets (Not neutered!) if I hadn't taken him. Actually, if I hadn't gotten him from the person who actually took him, and hadn't kept him when she demanded to get him back. Truth be told, I think THEIR other cat is Meatball's dad! -.-

Anyways, I'm rambling. haha.


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

I only read half, maybe not even half, and that was it. Makes me even sadder that it had to be a husky. One of my fave breeds. I just had to go out and hug Aspen.


----------



## xxshaelxx (Mar 8, 2010)

malluver1005 said:


> I only read half, maybe not even half, and that was it. Makes me even sadder that it had to be a husky. One of my fave breeds. I just had to go out and hug Aspen.


Actually, I don't think it was. I think the owners of the site (Siberian Husky and Whippet breeders and showers) just copied and pasted the story from other places on the web to discourage people from buying puppies if they're just going to abandon them.

If I ever make a site about Siberian Huskies (probably solely to educate people on the breed), I'm definitely putting that article on there, as well as a link to this fantabulous forum. XD


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

Oh, I thought it was about a husky.


----------



## xxshaelxx (Mar 8, 2010)

malluver1005 said:


> Oh, I thought it was about a husky.


haha. I did, too, until I looked it up on the Internet. I guess the guy that wrote it is a volunteer at shelters, or something and was just tired of seeing all the dogs coming in all the time and being put down.


----------



## Khan (Jan 17, 2010)

So sad. I have always said that people read all these books to prepare for having kids; but when it comes to dogs there is hardly no thought process. And to be able to dismiss one of these creatures so easily is just astounding.


----------



## xxshaelxx (Mar 8, 2010)

Khan said:


> So sad. I have always said that people read all these books to prepare for having kids; but when it comes to dogs there is hardly no thought process. And to be able to dismiss one of these creatures so easily is just astounding.


OMG! I KNOW!!!!! When I got my dogs, I read a book about Sibes, researched for HOURS on end about them, just as much as I possibly COULD! I talked to several people about them, and ever just things about dogs in general, training, housing, etc! I bought everything months in advance. I just don't get why people wouldn't do that...It's like they think it's just another...COUCH or something!


----------



## harrkim120 (Feb 2, 2010)

That's totally getting hung up at work!!! Thanks :smile:


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

I have actually read this one before. Yes it is so sad. You sit and wonder why when you have a dog for so long your allowed to decide that they are throw away items. Sad this happens. I see pics of dogs in shelters I have one hmmmm not that far and go to the web sight~ just to look nothing else UGH (hard to just look)!~ but anyway this shelter is a no kill which is wonderful and you see a lot of older dogs. Which do get adopted out YEAH! Hmm just a sad situation when people think gee dogs have reached a certain age I want to get rid of it. Or cant handle the middle aged dog anymore just doesn't fit into my life style. Sad Sad Sad!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:frown:


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Times are not like they used to be, the people who get a dog today and do the research, homework, and know that it is a lifetime commitment were brought up with a different value system. They were taught to work hard for what you want, morals and right from wrong.
The ones who take their dogs to the shelter after several years of loyalty were taught that it is a throwaway society, they'll just get a different one later, never really had to work hard, most things were given to them or they weren't taught any values. 
It's the sad truth that it all stems from how you were brought up and what you were taught from your parents.


----------



## harrkim120 (Feb 2, 2010)

^^^ agreed!!! :biggrin:


----------

